# Schwinn Hornet



## Driftpr (Mar 10, 2018)

*This Schwinn Hornet got it from the original owner the lady bought it back in 1954.Amazing been sitting in her basement for the past 15 years untouched. I'm glad I had the pleasure of buying it.*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

Damn that's nice! Congrats!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 15, 2018)

Hornet anybody!!!!


----------



## RatRodJames (Mar 23, 2018)

hey that's a beauty!!! impressed!


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 23, 2018)

Really clean!! Nice score!


----------



## mike (Mar 23, 2018)

1956 Deluxe hornet, nice Rider especially with the Bendix 2 speed, going to replace the sturmey 

 with a Schwinn pork chop


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 3, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Driftpr (May 8, 2019)

*Got This beauty out for some cleaning.


















*


----------



## Brutuskend (May 8, 2019)

Wow, that looks like it was never ridden!
I thought I scored on my 55 deluxe


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what years the Hornets came equipped with painted rims and what years they came equipped with chrome plated rims?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Can anyone tell me what years the Hornets came equipped with painted rims and what years they came equipped with chrome plated rims?




This will take some time. The first few (5) years the Hornet model B-19 had enameled rims then in 55 the Deluxe had chrome and the standard was enameled. For 56 the Deluxe was a balloon with chrome and the standard was a Middleweight with painted. For 57-58 both Hornets were middleweights, Deluxe chrome and standard painted. The 59 and 60 models were both chrome. In 61 they came with painted but had optional chrome. No 62's? and the 63-64's were painted.


----------



## Rivnut (May 10, 2019)

OUTSTANDING young man.  This is a great help.  Thank you.  I know this took some time and I really appreciate it.

Ed


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 16, 2020)

*Summer time is here time to clean this girl































*


----------

